# JamTots Online Baby Store



## veggiemommy (Nov 21, 2003)

We carry lots of awesome diapering lines including our own all new BerryPlush minkee AIOs and covers! We are adding 4 new colors in January--Black, Firestorm, Northern Lights and Lavender Fields!

We also do *custom embroidery* on BerryPlush AIOs and covers, bumGeinius, Swaddlebees & Fuzzi Bunz pocket diapers, prefolds, blankets & t-shirts!

Come and check out our Baby Spats legwarmers and our innovative Blancoats (a blanket and coat/bunting bag in one!) as well!

Run by 2 WAHM's with 5 children total that test out all of the products that we carry so we are happy to give you our first hand experience with any of the products that we sell!

Flat rate or FREE air shipping within North America. We strive to make your experience with us "Berry Berry Sweet!"

We also wholesale our new BerryPlush line, our JamTots hemp inserts, doublers, wipes as well as our new Baby Spats & Blancoats as well as Sugar Peas!


----------

